# Crusty Radiobike on Ebay



## partsguy (Jan 26, 2018)

Fresh barn find, mostly complete, but very rusty. Good thing some parts are being remade

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/112776482710


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2018)

*Huffy Radio Bike *
*Seller information*
redjackson45640 (241 )
100% Positive feedback
Item condition: Used
Time left:9d 14h 2/4, 6:50PM
Starting bid:
US $500.00
[ 0 bids ]
Enter US $500.00 or more
Located in United States
Shipping:
$200.00 Standard Shipping 
Item location:
Jackson, Ohio, United States
Ships to: 
United States


----------



## partsguy (Jan 26, 2018)

The more I look at it, the more I think of how this bike would be better put to use as a parts bike. I did not notice the handlebars rusted in half! :eek::eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2018)

I agree-parts bike! Way to expensive to restore this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Jan 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree-parts bike! Way to expensive to restore this one. V/r Shawn




I live about two hours away from this, and it's an hour south of where I work. If nobody else bids, this rusty hulk may come to roost with me. Especially if that Bendix is any good inside, the one in my blue bike is not shifting good, I fear the worst!

I wish I found this back when Buck was attempting to restore a rare '57 model! He really needed that rack, and those peaked fenders.


----------



## PackRatBikes (Feb 4, 2018)

Im going to up $10 on it see if i can fish it! Lol

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2018)

PackRatBikes said:


> Im going to up $10 on it see if i can fish it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk




I forgot to bid, crazy weekend! Did you get it?


----------

